# [ 2010 ] VIO or VIT???



## TKpoke (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm going to book a weeks stay in Orlando at one of the resorts. The week that I'm looking at gives me the option of going to VIO resort or VIT. Any suggestions on which one is better. I know nothing about any of them. Thanks!


----------



## bankr63 (Sep 9, 2010)

There are a few threads here that discuss this. The most recent is here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127812

The short of it is, I have yet to see anyone give a definitive answer as to what sections of Vistana are in VIT or VIO, and I suspect that it is driven more by the type of ownership that the depositor has than the actual resort section.  

Regardless, the entire resort is almost finished a full refurbish, so no matter where you land, you should have a nicely updated unit.  Spas and Courts are the only 2 sections that have yet to complete.


----------



## Robert D (Sep 9, 2010)

I was told VIT was Lakes and Cascades but don't know if this is the case. In the event it is, I'd suggest booking VIT since these are the two newest sections and Lakes has completed renovation and Cascades is probably close to completed.


----------



## bankr63 (Sep 9, 2010)

Robert D said:


> I was told VIT was Lakes and Cascades but don't know if this is the case. In the event it is, I'd suggest booking VIT since these are the two newest sections and Lakes has completed renovation and Cascades is probably close to completed.



Depends what you like.  To me, newest = most densely packed and nearest to the major surrounding roads.  I wouldn't want to stay in either of those sections for just that reason even if they are newer buildings.

If you do get the choice, most of Lakes is pretty good, but a couple of the units are fairly near to I-4 so road noise could be an issue; avoid 3 and 6.  In Lakes I would also be careful if you don't like being on one of the main pools; avoid buildings 1-5, and 10. In Cascades avoid 7 and 10 facing SR 535 and 15 - 17 on the main access road through the resort.

To understand these building numbers see the resort map here:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118429


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> To me, newest = most densely packed and nearest to the major surrounding roads.



Agree completely ... especially after the renovations!  Will stay in Lakes when only getting a 1-BR as there are no 1-BRs in the older sections, but for a 2-BR, Falls is my favorite (with caveat that 2nd bedroom only has 2 twin beds ... perfect for kids, not adults) .... small buildings, plenty of parking, much more peaceful. 

Stayed in the newest section at Sheraton Vistana Villages recently.  Nice units but felt a little like a sardine!  Starwood is much greedier with space than the original Vistana developers who built the older phases at SVR.


----------



## Captron (Sep 10, 2010)

If the Falls is done the renovation then I would stay there without question. We have stayed at SVR 10+ times and  stayed in Falls by request even before the renovation with the '70's chic styling. It is so much more open and less crowded. The units are in buildings of 4 with 2 up and 2 down. Parking is never a problem and you are never more than 5-10 min leisurely walk from anything in the resort. 

Have a great time.

Damn, Jersey beat me to the punch again...but I am 2 hours west of her so I DID post earlier!


----------



## stive1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gosh...this question just seems to never get resolved.  Surely there have to be some people on this board who have traded into VIT or VIO that could share what sections they were assgined during their stay.


----------



## bankr63 (Sep 10, 2010)

stive1 said:


> Gosh...this question just seems to never get resolved.  Surely there have to be some people on this board who have traded into VIT or VIO that could share what sections they were assgined during their stay.



I'll refloat my guess out there.  I think one code (VIO) is for those owners who are trading with II and are NOT in SVN, and VIT is for the owners who are trading who are SVN members.  This would account for some of the oddities that I have seen reported in other threads on this question.  Because renovated older sections are being offered membership, that would mean that either code could now represent units in almost any section, but VIT would still be predominantly Cascade/Lakes.  This is totally based on heresay; there are a couple of people who have reported getting other than Cascades/Lakes when booking VIT and certainly VIO can get you in to Cascades and Lakes.

As reported elsewhere, people have asked II what the difference is, and have not gotten an answer.  I'd love to hear a definitive answer, but I'll stick to my crackpot theory in the mean time.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2010)

I think Starwood reserves the right to place you in any unit in the resort the fits the description of the unit you exchanged into, so it may not make a difference.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> I'll refloat my guess out there.  I think one code (VIO) is for those owners who are trading with II and are NOT in SVN, and VIT is for the owners who are trading who are SVN members.  This would account for some of the oddities that I have seen reported in other threads on this question.  Because renovated older sections are being offered membership, that would mean that either code could now represent units in almost any section, but VIT would still be predominantly Cascade/Lakes.  This is totally based on heresay; there are a couple of people who have reported getting other than Cascades/Lakes when booking VIT and certainly VIO can get you in to Cascades and Lakes.
> 
> As reported elsewhere, people have asked II what the difference is, and have not gotten an answer.  I'd love to hear a definitive answer, but I'll stick to my crackpot theory in the mean time.



I think this is a good theory!  As I posted on the last thread that discussed this topic (seems to come up every couple of months!), at one time I am POSITIVE that VIT was Lakes and Cascades only -- cuz (a) I owned there and that's how mine were coded and (b) either the II resort directory or confirmations used to spell it out with "Lakes and Cascades only" for VIT (I can't remember which one, but I know I saw it back when I owned there.  Also, Starwood once deposited a 2-BR Fountains unit for me (even though I didn't own there), and it was coded as VIO ... vs. VIT for Cascades and Lakes where I owned.  BUT -- this was many years ago and I think it's very possible/probable that the codes were "re-purposed" to indicate SVN vs. non-SVN when the rules were changed last year.



DeniseM said:


> I think Starwood reserves the right to place you in any unit in the resort the fits the description of the unit you exchanged into, so it may not make a difference.



No truer words were even spoken ... which is why this issue is never fully resolved.  It's immaterial!


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 17, 2021)

Can someone help decipher what exactly is available RCI?

- V450 - https://clubs.rci.com/pointsexchange/availableunit?resortId=V450
- 0450 - https://clubs.rci.com/pointsexchange/availableunit?resortId=0450

No address is provided but the pin in RCI points to this location on both listings: https://goo.gl/maps/gvXkCWkmrRzwksCC7 - named "Sheraton Vistana Resort Villas, Lake Buena Vista/Orlando" in Google Maps.

However, the first picture in both listings - the one with pools - doesn't look like it's from there. I can't match this picture to the Satellite view from Google Maps. No pool is shaped like that.

I also found another resort in Google Map with almost the same name in a different place: https://goo.gl/maps/xrJZ6HZfeYDB7bJq9 - named "Sheraton Vistana Villages Resort Villas, I-Drive/Orlando" in Google Maps.

So what exactly are V450 and 0450? Can someone point in the right direction?


----------



## jlp879 (Dec 17, 2021)

The picture you've posted is of the Fountains pool at Sheraton Vistana Resort in Orlando.  https://www.vistana.com/destinations/sheraton-vistana-resort/overview

It is a dual-affliated resort with II and RCI and the earlier part of this thread is trying to figure out why there are two II codes for the same resort.  I guess the same applies to RCI.

And yes, just to make matters even more confusing, there is a fairly close by resort in Orlando called Sheraton Vistana Villages.  








						Sheraton Vistana Villages | Overview
					

Have an unforgettable vacation at Sheraton Vistana Villages.




					www.vistana.com
				



This one is only affiliated with II.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 17, 2021)

V450 looks to be a listing just for the Fountains section where 0450 is for the rest of the resort. I don't really know why they break it down like this because there are a lot more phases to the resort.

The Google Maps you are looking at is of Bluegreen The Fountains on International Drive. This is not the same resort at all. Vistana Villages is across the street from Bluegreen The Fountains. Here is a link to Vistana Resort on Google Maps; https://goo.gl/maps/xH6zGkTkbf4T7AuS7

Here is where the pool in the photo is located.


----------



## youppi (Dec 17, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> V450 looks to be a listing just for the Fountains section where 0450 is for the rest of the resort. I don't really know why they break it down like this because there are a lot more phases to the resort.
> 
> The Google Maps you are looking at is of Bluegreen The Fountains on International Drive. This is not the same resort at all. Vistana Villages is across the street from Bluegreen The Fountains. Here is a link to Vistana Resort on Google Maps; https://goo.gl/maps/xH6zGkTkbf4T7AuS7
> 
> Here is where the pool in the photo is located.


V450 is just the Fountains section ?
I always thought V450 was the 3 sections (Fountains I, Fountains II and Lakes) on one side of Meadow Creek Drive (MCD) and 0450 was the other 6 sections (Cascades, Courts, Palms, Springs, Falls and Spa) on the other side of MCD.


			http://vistana-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/vistana-web/destinations/maps/svr-resort-map.pdf


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 17, 2021)

youppi said:


> V450 is just the Fountains section ?
> I always thought V450 was the 3 sections (Fountains I, Fountains II and Lakes) on one side of Meadow Creek Drive (MCD) and 0450 was the other 6 sections (Cascades, Courts, Palms, Springs, Falls and Spa) on the other side of MCD.
> 
> 
> http://vistana-web-static.s3.amazonaws.com/vistana-web/destinations/maps/svr-resort-map.pdf


I am simply going by what is in the RCI directory.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 18, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The Google Maps you are looking at is of Bluegreen The Fountains on International Drive. This is not the same resort at all. Vistana Villages is across the street from Bluegreen The Fountains. Here is a link to Vistana Resort on Google Maps; https://goo.gl/maps/xH6zGkTkbf4T7AuS7
> 
> Here is where the pool in the photo is located.



Thank you for explaining! So I'll be checking in at https://goo.gl/maps/xH6zGkTkbf4T7AuS7, and stay somewhere in that area where the pool is . 2BR for Thanksgiving 2022 week booked! 

Actually, having read what you guys wrote, I don't know for sure where I'll stay. I booked "Sheraton Vistana Resort, #0450", not "Sheraton Vistana Resort-Fountains Villas, #V450". Both have the same picture of the pool in the Fountains section, which doesn't help figuring out where they'll put me. I guess, I'll have to wait and see. Hopefully somewhere close to any pool, which would be convenient for the kids.


----------

